# Best manual T-shirt folder



## codave (Jul 22, 2006)

What manual tshirt folders do you all use. Where is the best place to buy them?

Thanks.

Dave


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

The flipnfold is pretty good: http://www.flipfold.com/


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

The best manual t-shirt folder is no manual t-shirt folder. They are a useless waste of money. It is easier to fold shirts with your hands.

You can buy them on ebay for like $20. None of them are worthwhile in my opinion.


----------



## codave (Jul 22, 2006)

Rodney said:


> The flipnfold is pretty good: http://www.flipfold.com/


I've seen that flip n fold out there.. and I have seen an imitation... is there any difference. Does the flip n fold hold up pretty well?

Thanks


----------



## Adam (Mar 21, 2005)

Yes, you can press 10+ t-shirts at once. Anymore than that you have to be careful. I snapped my flipfold by applying too much pressure but luckily I had a spare.

Very very useful and speeds my job up immensely.


----------



## mbevon (Feb 16, 2006)

Check youtube, see how the chinese does it


----------



## StitchShoppe (Jun 1, 2006)

I have a boxes drawn on my folding tables that fit various bags I use to fit the many different garments we do. Wanna Race?


----------



## 66shirts (Jun 11, 2006)

I like the idea. I fold like a all-thumbed monkey. If it works, I'd probably buy one.


----------



## imageman (May 16, 2006)

The best t/shirt folder i have ever seen are my two hands!I bet you, they fold better than any t/shirt folder out there.LoL!!!!!


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

I had purchased the flip-n-fold for a big job I had coming up and started to use it. At the same time, I found the t-shirt origami video and I've been using this technique ever since. http://www.jengajam.com/r/shirt-folding

The last job where I had to individually fold and bag shirts, I used this method. I used it for a 5,000 piece run and it's faster than I can fold any other way. I can fold about 9 cases in an hour. Yeah, you heard that right.

I take a case of shirts and stack them all and fold one shirt off of the stack. I don't pull it off the stack, I just start folding from the stack. It usually takes 2 to 3 people to bag and tape to keep up. It's not bragging (believe me I'd rather have a folder/bagger), it's simply showing the speed of this fold. Like I said, much faster than anything else I've tried.


----------



## identityburn (Feb 24, 2006)

check this out: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gox0HmiqBBY&search=folding shirt

I made it and it works great. It's basically like the one you can buy except made of cardboard.


----------



## Adam (Mar 21, 2005)

> I had purchased the flip-n-fold for a big job I had coming up and started to use it. At the same time, I found the t-shirt origami video and I've been using this technique ever since.


WTG Jerid! I could never get the hang of that.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

Adam said:


> WTG Jerid! I could never get the hang of that.


Actually, it's quite easy once you learn it. The video pretty much shows how the fold works. I figured out the best method is to stack the shirts in one pile and do the shirts in the pile. That way, there is less time spent trying to get the shirt straightened out for the fold. In the stack, they are all straight!


----------



## StitchShoppe (Jun 1, 2006)

This fold looks really fast, but it looks like you would end up with a different size when you fold a medium as when you fold a 3X, Or do you just adjust your pickup point to use the same size bag? I mean I really intend to start using it. It looks like it would also save table space.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

When I fold for this particular customer, I always use the same size bag and I fold so where the left chest shows. The shirts will be folded off center because of the logo, but they want the logo to show.

I simply adjust my pickup point.


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

If you guys think that is great, check out the 2 second fold.

GUBA - How to Fold T-Shirt in 2 Seconds


----------



## Danger Mouse (May 12, 2008)

I have a flip and fold. Used it at home for 3-4 years and it broke where the folds are. I just used tape to fix it back up.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I have a flip and fold too. I then made one out of cardboard and it works great. i i call it the Ghetto fold. .... JB


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Yeah t-shirt origami works and fast. At one time in a ISS trade show I demonstrated it to a T-shirt Folder vendor that I can a fold a shirt in 3 to 4 seconds. Faster than he can with a folding tool.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

The Flip and Fold Rocks, I never want to be without one..
Sandy Jo


----------



## codave (Jul 22, 2006)

Well its been a while since I posted this. But I did decide to buy the flip fold. Have been using it for 2 years now. The japanese way looks cool, I might try to learn it to use in the house, but I like the flip fold for business... it makes all tees the same size... a no brainer. I have two flip folds, one for adult size and one junior.

BTW, I bought a cheap folder on ebay at first and it was no good.

Here is a video in english of the Japanese style manual fold.
YouTube - Fold a Shirt


----------



## soldier king (Nov 13, 2013)

thanks for your help.


----------



## carolinacuts (Nov 30, 2013)

I got the dimensions on Google.... used a box from a shipment of shirts and made my own. Folded over 2000 shirts so far with it... boom.


----------



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

JeridHill said:


> I had purchased the flip-n-fold for a big job I had coming up and started to use it. At the same time, I found the t-shirt origami video and I've been using this technique ever since. http://www.jengajam.com/r/shirt-folding
> 
> The last job where I had to individually fold and bag shirts, I used this method. I used it for a 5,000 piece run and it's faster than I can fold any other way. I can fold about 9 cases in an hour. Yeah, you heard that right.
> 
> I take a case of shirts and stack them all and fold one shirt off of the stack. I don't pull it off the stack, I just start folding from the stack. It usually takes 2 to 3 people to bag and tape to keep up. It's not bragging (believe me I'd rather have a folder/bagger), it's simply showing the speed of this fold. Like I said, much faster than anything else I've tried.


Really curious about this... not trying to necropost... but that link is long since dead.

Is there another link to the type of folding technique you are referring to?

Thanks

JM


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

socceronly said:


> Really curious about this... not trying to necropost... but that link is long since dead.
> 
> Is there another link to the type of folding technique you are referring to?
> 
> ...


After this, I did one myself in English. It's very old but still alive. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cN6uLeEgLLk


----------



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

JeridHill said:


> After this, I did one myself in English. It's very old but still alive.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cN6uLeEgLLk


That's fantastic! Over a million views! 

Thanks!
JM


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

socceronly said:


> That's fantastic! Over a million views!
> 
> Thanks!
> JM


Yeah, it's my only claim to (semi)-fame. haha


----------



## halfashirt (Dec 17, 2007)

It's so awesome, I made one years ago before I knew how to barely fold. The best thing is you can customize it to your liking by making one yourself.


----------

